# Thinking of buying him. What do you think?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you going to have an experienced person to help you re-train him?
If not, I would pass.

He's a cutie, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BraveBarrelRacer (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Are you going to have an experienced person to help you re-train him?
> If not, I would pass.
> 
> He's a cutie, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I will be having a trainer help me re-train him so he can become a riding horse.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

what would you be planning on doing with the horse? Its hard to look at the conformation but it looks pretty good if you like the horse and you have a trainer to help you re-train and you know what you want to do with the horse than go for it! Before you buy him though i would have a pre-purchase exam done on him, especially on his back to check for soreness which may cause the bucking. Good luck


----------



## BraveBarrelRacer (Apr 22, 2011)

I was hoping to make him just a simple trail horse or if we train him correctly, a horse to be used to give lessons. :x


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Have the person who will help you train him go and evaluate him first. What if you go to the expense of a trainer and he still bucks? Sometimes there is a reason a horse goes to auction. Stop and think how much you will have invested in time and money. You can't ride pretty if it bucks you off and injures you. Just take all these things into consideration.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

In my personal experience the proper handler, a correct fitting saddle, a light bit, a chiropractic adjustment and a teeth check is usually the cure for a mis-behaving horse. If you are financially ready to take on anything that he might need fixed (not just looking for a cheap buy) and you understand that he has these issues so thus will require training OR just figuring out what he is trying to say by mis-behaving, then I'd go for it. He looks nice. Very pretty, he has a kind eye. 
While I agree with the "some horses go to an auction for a reason" line, in theory... I am also full well aware of the number of people afraid to deal with a horse so they dump them off. The next person buys, finds out the horse actually does buck like they were told, then dumps the horse off again. It isn't the horses fault the humans do not know what they are doing. That said, if you are un-prepared or do not know what to do with him it would be best to find him someone who does.


----------



## BraveBarrelRacer (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you Macslady and New_Image. You've given me quality advice. I have dealt with problem horses before so he would be no different. If the trainer and I cannot help him from bucking and he still cannot be ridden, I'm thinking of just giving him a forever home in the pasture. At least there he wouldn't have to deal with getting passed around from place to place, and there is no risk of him being sold to a meat dealer.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I agree with the others, if you have a friend or trainer that can help you retrai him then maybe but otherwise I would pass. Did they say what he is breed wise? He looks like an Arabian.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would go forward very carefully. Some horses always keep bucking as a option, especially if they have been "rewarded" in the past by people getting off and going home. I had a very nice paint that would come unglued when he felt like it, and those killer bucks were terrifying and painful. I put a ton of training into him over two years and he would win at the show on Sunday and then try to kill you on Monday - just because he didn't want to be ridden. Farriers, Vets, soundness exams, saddle fit - all examined and reexamined. Seems he was broke by a teenager who got dumped often and would put him away when he was bad. He never forgot that. He was the most frustrating horse I have ever owned, because when he was good he was a show-stopper. After my accomplished 18 year old had a particularly nasty fall we moved him down the road. He was never going to be a safe, easy ride. Due to his show record he sold quickly in spite of his problem (which I represented honestly with videos of his fits), but I saw him for sale again just a few months later. He will probably end up in a pasture or an auction, and for good reason - because I would put him down before I would get on him again. Just not worth getting disabled over a horse.

If you are buying him as a pasture pet, then that is great. But just be aware that sometimes you can rehab a confirmed bucker, and sometimes you cant.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If price is your major consideration for buying him, I'd pass. He's an eye-catching fellow for sure, however, it's going to take a bit to retrain his bad habits and occassionally they do have relapses which require a gentle reminder. Can he be reformed? I would say so. Are you willing to have a horse that you are shelling out money for to be trained and handle when he's ready? That is a question only you can answer.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

I also greatly dislike sellers who state if he isn't sold by the end of the month...making you feel like the guilty person. But best wishes to you if you can rehab him and make him into a great rider. Please keep us posted.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree Macs, tripping you out with guilt, no need for that.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

If you can financially afford it and got the room, the horse has no major health issues, and you are prepared to get help if you need it, then I would say 'go for it".
Just don't let them pressure you into taking him with the auction thing, that is how we ended up with 3 of ours (but ours were free too). I would ask the owners to just give him to you for free, & see what they say.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I also saw this horse advertised as I live in the same area. While he looks like a nice horse in pictures, my gut feeling was that this would not be a good purchase. He is cute, but something about the ad just doesn't give me confidence in this horse. I agree with others that you should proceed with caution. Training a difficult horse can be frustrating, expensive, and dangerous. There are lots of great horses out there that would potentially be much less hassle. Even if you like him as a pasture ornament, keep in mind he will still be work and expense. Even pasture horses need regular handling and when they become unruly, it can be dangerous to you, the horse and other pasture-mates. A vet evaluation along with a critical evaluation from a trusted trainer is a must in this case. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## liveloverideforever (Jul 10, 2011)

hope it all works out for you, beautiful horse.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

From what I can see of his face whorl, he's a wicked smart and very opinionated horse. He was probably a few steps ahead of every rider he had. Proceed with caution!


----------

